# cream-top (non-homogenized) milk: stupid question



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I feel kind of stupid for asking this, but, well, my excuse is that I was born and raised in a homogenized world.

Anyway, I've been buying non-homogenized, cream-top milk at Whole Foods. It's in a glass bottle with a relatively narrow mouth. When I buy it, it has a layer of congealed cream at the top--probably about 3/4" thick. I just stick a knife in and dislodge the cream back into the bottle, and then shake the bottle vigorously. Unfortunately, because the container is kind of too full for a real good shaking, the first glass of milk is kind of gloopy. I had to strain it for my daughter last night before she'd drink it.

So, stupid question: am I doing this right? Is this what one is supposed to do with cream-top milk?


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

ooh, I'm lactose intolerant, so I've never had this problem but I would like to hear the answers!


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

You are doing it right. You will get used to it. My DS loves to eat the butter that sits on the top. You can scoop it out and use it for butter if you want.

kriket - I am lactose intolerant too but I can drink Unhomogenized milk with no problems.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

My dad said when he was growing up there was unhomogenized milk in glass bottles, and the bottles had sort of a bulge towards the top where the cream collected (imagine an exaggerated cocacola bottle), and there was a spoon specifically designed to fit in that part of the bottle. They scooped out the cream to use for coffee, etc. Then the rest of the milk shakes easily.

Aven


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

When I was a kid we bought our milk from friends who had a dairy farm. We usually scooped the cream off to save for making ice cream but a friend gets raw milk now and she just shakes it up really well. You could scoop off some of the cream until the milk gets a little lower in the bottle, then just add it back, but heck, there are SO many WONDERFUL things you can do with cream... MMMMmmmmmm.......


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for your replies! We're really enjoying this milk... it's so delicious!


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ParisApril* 
kriket - I am lactose intolerant too but I can drink Unhomogenized milk with no problems.

waaahh?? I'm going to have to check this out


----------



## neptunemama (Jun 20, 2005)

We buy the same milk! I stick a knife in the top and mix up the cream layer as best I can. My girls love the first couple of glasses of milk from the bottle since they have blobs of cream in them.


----------



## GuppysMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Ran across this while trying to follow some threads about lead levels in babies.

We used to use the knife method. Now I try to remember to set the bottle on its side for 5 or 10 minutes before I use it the first time. It seems to shake easier and the cream mixes in better.

Or, I try to pour out just a tiny bit, then recover and shake, then finish pouring.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Just to clarify before anyone tells lactose intolerant folks they can drink milk.....about UNHOMOGONIZED milk. ARe we talking about RAW milk? Or just UNhomogonized. REally there is not much differece between HM and UHM, unless you are speaking of RAW unheat treated milk


----------

